# Probably a dumb question



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

No you dont, plain and simple, but most of us feel its unethical, but thats up to the shooter.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

No, you dont have to shoot them in the air but what fun is it to shoot a sitting duck! (or goose) besides you would miss out on the big thud they make when they hit the ground or splash in the water. the best is late winter hunting a river with frozen trees around and it sounds like breaking glass when they come crashing through the tree's. Good stuff!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Nope - but if you can get them to land, shoot the furthest bird you comfortably can take, next take one back pedaling and then the one lifting off. 3 birds, 3 shots, yeah baby!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

The Big Ugly said:


> No, you dont have to shoot them in the air but what fun is it to shoot a sitting duck! (or goose) besides you would miss out on the big thud they make when they hit the ground or splash in the water. the best is late winter hunting a river with frozen trees around and it sounds like breaking glass when they come crashing through the tree's. Good stuff!


yep, the big spash a goose makes whan it crashes in the river is great!!!


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Shooting down a goose is like watching a shotdown Japanese kamakazee(spell check!) plane crashing into the water.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

shoot em anyway u want. the splashes r half the fun, or when they completely fold up. If they do land in dekes, I usually get em to jump up, shooting decoys is not good.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

this topic reminds me of opening weekend...

we had a group of about 15 come in and I drop this bird and watch it come down and my bud is laying 10 yds away from in the decoys.. he's aiming up to take his second shot... and my goose completely nails him!! The goose hits his arms and then bounces off his face and rolls down his side..

hilarious!! We laughed for an hour.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I have shot a few on the ground but keep dreaming of the day when one falls on me.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

quackpot said:


> I have shot a few on the ground but keep dreaming of the day when one falls on me.


NOt sure i understand bobby! do you want it to hit you (land in your lap) as it falling? i dont believe i clearly understand the thearoy of connetic energy so let me put it in southender terms.....big bird..falling hard..striking you.. means PAIN..lol. but to each his own my friend


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I have back issues so pain is almost daily. Besides I've been hit in the head alot. I'm so hard headed it shouldn't hurt. I may regret wanting it but bring it on.


----------

